# Outlet Replacement: part Deux



## em158 (Jul 7, 2016)

I wanted to respond to the original post, but it is closed. So I will start a new one.

Long, long ago when I was a 19 year old Power Plant "Operator", I was renting the top half of a 1920's farmhouse. When it got hot and sticky in summer I was loaned a window unit AC. Unit had a 3 prong cord. House was all 2 prong outlets. I went to the hardware store and bought a 2 prong outlet to 3 prong cord adapter with a little green wire sticking off of it. No where to attach the little green wire so I left it hanging loose. Plugged the cord into the adapter and the adapter into the the receptacle. Wonderful cool air came out. The refrigerator cycled on and the breaker tripped. Had to wake up the young State Trooper who lived downstairs to let me in his half of the house to reset the breaker. After the third reset cycle I got the strong impression that he was grumpy from working the midnight shift. I then ran a 16 gauge extension cord across to the living room on the other circuit. All was good.

I learned some valuable lessons.
1. Always sit on the bed with your feet up in the air when turning on window AC's because they will shock the P!ss out of you if you're standing on the floor.
2. Don't lay your dirty clothes pile on top of an extension cord used to power an AC unless rinsed them out in the kitchen sink, and you are trying to dry them quickly. 
3. God does look out for drunkards and fools.


----------

